# the good the bad and the ugly....



## summergirljea (Jul 17, 2013)

trying to rec w/h,somedays are good,some ok. some bad. I don't know how to deal w/weird comments he makes sometimes like I buy groceries n food for his lunches n make his lunch early b 4 I go 2 work. he thanks me for lunches ect..but then he make comment I should give you $ for my food that I eat n my laundry.....like he is a boarder or something? instead of saying i'll give you $ 2 help w/things. and I went out 2 out garage where we sit the other evening and he says I have 2 go my wife is coming.....pretending he was on cell phone. he told me later he was just joking and breaking my horns...but I told him I didn't think it was funny at all n that I didn't think any of this since his ea was funny. he said he was sorry and would limit his speech around me...I told him he needed 2 just choose his words better b/c it was not funny. these are perfect examples of why sometimes I keep my distance emotionally. I don't get my hopes up too high. any comments, explaining the male sense of humor or why they act like thry do even in rec.? thanks all like your feedback


----------



## thompkevin (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't think that's the male sense of humor. I don't know many males with that type of sense of humor. I think it's a little disrespectful to be honest. But if he agrees to limit his speech and he understands that you find it offensive, you should not let it bother you.


----------

